# Pet show Earls Court



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Who is going? 


Fingers crossed I will be going with a friend of mine (the one who wants to get into showing Birmans)


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, come and visit us at the Traditionalist Ragdoll cat stand, we'll be there both days


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I shall be there! And I shall be coming to see the raggies


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Ooo will do  Going to definately see some sphynxs and ofc the turks!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm going on the Saturday, I'll definitely be stopping by to see your gorgeous Raggies


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll be there on the Sunday. Steve, my mad mum is already excited because I told her you're going to be there when we go. She's asking if you're bringing Jack.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll be there. Tickets already bought for both days


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

carly87 said:


> I'll be there on the Sunday. Steve, my mad mum is already excited because I told her you're going to be there when we go. She's asking if you're bringing Jack.


Tell your mum Jack is looking forward to a cuddle


----------



## Melba (Feb 19, 2012)

Have also got my ticket for the saturday. Although I'm mainly going to see the sibbies I will definitely drop by the raggie stand too!


----------

